# XFX Radeon HD5450 1GB Problems



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Bought a new XFX Radeon HD5450 1GB today, and when I plugged it into the computer and started up, there was no image at all on the screen, read up that some other guy had about the same problem, and it could have been because of the PSU, though i've tried changing from a 400W to a 600W, still doesnt work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Were you using another dedicated GPU or Onboard Graphics prior to installing the 5450?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
> Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> Were you using another dedicated GPU or Onboard Graphics prior to installing the 5450?


AMD Athlon x2 CPU
3 gb DDR SDRAM
XFX Radeon HD5450 1GB Graphics
600W PSU

Used onboard graphics when installing, tho I still wont get any image :sigh:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

So you are not getting any display from the onboard either?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

From the onboard I am getting display, but when I plug in the new Graphic card I wont get anything


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

shotgn said:


> What motherboard are you using?



Asus M2NPV-MX


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Uninstall all the nvidia drivers first. Use driver sweeper or cccleaner to make sure they are gone. Restart to Bios make sure onboard is disabled or make pci-e first display boot. 

Save and shutdown, Unplug pc install card and see if it boots that way


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

shotgn said:


> Uninstall all the nvidia drivers first. Use driver sweeper or cccleaner to make sure they are gone. Restart to Bios make sure onboard is disabled or make pci-e first display boot.
> 
> Save and shutdown, Unplug pc install card and see if it boots that way


Still no luck, atleast the fan on the card is working, tho it has been working all the time, but the monitor stays black, it's like i've set the computer into Standby


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have another pc you can try this card in?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

shotgn said:


> Do you have another pc you can try this card in?


Yep could probably do it on my brothers computer


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Try it out, just to rule out a defective card


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

shotgn said:


> Try it out, just to rule out a defective card


Worked just fine on his computer


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Install video card, reset cmos and try booting up..let us know


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Cmos reseted by the jumper, still nothing on display, bah this is getting quite annoying D:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

BTW, what motherboard is your brother using? This may be a problem with the nvidia chipset on your board not playing nice with the gpu

Ill get another tech in here to see if we missed anything


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmm cant say for sure atm, but he uses a ATI card at the moment, never been any probs, ill have a look into the name


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Zagmar said:


> Hmm cant say for sure atm, but he uses a ATI card at the moment, never been any probs, ill have a look into the name



The card he has is MSI P55-CD53, P55, Socket-1156, DDR3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The M2NPV-MX I don't believe is a retail board is this in a OEM PC like a HP or Packard Bell?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

shotgn said:


> BTW, what motherboard is your brother using? This may be a problem with the nvidia chipset on your board not playing nice with the gpu
> 
> Ill get another tech in here to see if we missed anything


Nvidia Mobo chipsets can be troublesome in general and very commonly do not play well with ATI GPU's. 
Your Brother's Mobo uses Intel chipsets and they get along with any GPU chipset.


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The M2NPV-MX I don't believe is a retail board is this in a OEM PC like a HP or Packard Bell?


It's an HP Pc yep


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Model number of the HP?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

Plugged in the video cable into the integrated GFX, started Everest, and checked my motherboard, seems like u cant trust the internet these days, ive been all wrong, my motherboard info:
Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	01/12/2006-RS480-SB400-6A666M4DC-00
Motherboard Name	MSI RS480M2/RS482M2/RX480M2/RX482M2 (MS-7093) / MS-7184

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	AMD Hammer
Real Clock	200 MHz
Effective Clock	200 MHz
HyperTransport Clock	1000 MHz

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	CPU/11
Real Clock	163 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	326 MHz
Bandwidth	2605 MB/s

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Micro-Star Int'l Co.,Ltd.
Product Information	http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
BIOS Download	http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadindex
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59
BIOS Upgrades	http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it in a HP PC? If so we need the model of the PC.


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Is it in a HP PC? If so we need the model of the PC.


Yes it is, need to find the model number just, it is an HP Pavillion but cant remember exactly which one of em, gimme a min.


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

HP Pavilion d4075 is the name

link to HP: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=12454&prodSeriesId=461214&objectID=c00424263


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what Bios revision you have> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=468406

The latest is from 2006 having to do with a sound card and system stability, I was hoping to see a later one having to do with PCIe 2.0, but there doesn't appear to be one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are a few reports of newer cards having a issue on that board here is one> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=139996.0

I suspect MSI was a little off on the PCIe x16 1.0a spec tolerances and it hasn't been an issue until the HD5000 series 2.1 spec cards.


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

In other words, this doesnt graphic card wont go along with my mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like, the card works in another PC, but this is the first board with a ATI chipset that I've heard of this issue, Sis and Via chipsets had issues with 2.0 cards when they came out, as the MSI forum stated it may just be Sapphire is at one end of the tolerance and the MSI board at the other, a Power Color, VisionTek or another brand may work.

Can you return the card?


----------



## Zagmar (Sep 7, 2010)

considering buying an Asus mobo instead, have to upgrade CPU and RAM aswell then, but well it gotta be done sometime atleast


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take a look at a Phenom II x2 555 and a ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 with DDR3 1333 1.65v ram.
If you get lucky the other 2 cores may unlock and you'll have a 3.2 ghz quad, if not it's still a good gaming CPU.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are not upgrading anytime soon, return the 5450 and get a geforce 9500 or 9600 till then.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

I would verify that the pcie slot works if you aren't upgrading or if you plan on selling old board. Also before investing in a new motherboard make sure that it will fit your case.


----------

